# Bike Transalp - Teampartner/in für 2010 gesucht!



## tussibike.de (7. August 2009)

Hi,

ich habe an der diesjährigen TAC teilgenommen und möchte unbedingt nächstes Jahr (2010) wieder. 

Jetzt suche ich einen neuen Teampartner, am liebsten eine Teampartnerin. 

Wer kommt aus der Umgebung Frankfurts & kann sichs vorstellen?

Ciao,
Connie


----------



## Transalp-Udo (15. September 2009)

Oha.... da will wohl keiner. 

Wenn mein Partner für 2010 ausfällt melde ich mich wieder  ... wenn meine Frau da mitspielt

Spaß bei Seite. Wie schwierig war es denn für 2009 an einen Startplatz zu kommen? Sind 2001 und 2002 mitgefahren und damals hatten sich schon ca. 4000 Leute "beworben". 

Gruß, der Udo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prozak (16. September 2009)

wer einen startplatz bekommen will, bekommt auch einen. behaupte ich jetzt mal. wir hatten 2 jahre in folge kein problem. ich setz' allerdings 2010 mal aus.


----------



## Transalp-Udo (16. September 2009)

Dein Wort in Uli Stanciu's Gehörgang! 

Gruß, Udo


----------



## raikli (9. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

ich bin zwar noch nie mitgefahren, möchte aber 2010 unbedingt dabei sein.
Meinen Kumpels ist es zu "stressig".
Bin "leider" ein Mann (47 Jahre, verh. 2 Kinder).
Komme aus dem Raum Bodensee.

Vielleicht, wenn du niemanden findest...

Gruß Raikli


----------



## mtb-spass (11. Oktober 2009)

eine junge 31-jähriges Frau sucht nen Partner für die TAC 2010 und keiner meldet sich...
hhmmmmm...
irgendwie unglaublich

ich fahr lieber die TransGermany, sonst wär ich dabei

LG

mtb-spass


----------



## sipaq (12. Oktober 2009)

mtb-spass schrieb:


> eine junge 31-jähriges Frau sucht nen Partner für die TAC 2010 und keiner meldet sich...
> hhmmmmm...
> irgendwie unglaublich


Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass bevorzugt eine Partnerin gesucht wird und fitte MTB-Mädels, die gerne auch mal jenseits vom Wochenendausflug mit dem Freund die Berge hoch- und wieder runterjagen, *leider* eher rar gesäht sind.


----------



## Dr. Faust (12. Oktober 2009)

Connie,
die finden Dich fit! Ha!


----------



## mtb-spass (12. Oktober 2009)

ich denk mal die Connie wird das Bike nicht durch die Alpen schieben...


----------



## powderJO (13. Oktober 2009)

prozak schrieb:


> ich setz' allerdings 2010 mal aus.



abwarten. falls doch suche ich eventuell auch einen teampartner....


----------



## 3sports (13. Oktober 2009)

hallo! sucht noch jmd einen teampartner?ich würd mich freuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TriRon (14. Oktober 2009)

_Wie sieht's aus, hast Du schon einen Partner gefunden? 
Ich suche nämlich derzeit selbst. Kondition hervorragend, Fahrtechnik ausreichend um im vorderen Drittel (Trans-Schwarzwald u.a.) anzukommen.... _


----------



## 3sports (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallo TriRon, nein habe noch keinen Partner! Ich selbst fahre seit etwa 10 Jahren, allerdings bislang noch nicht wettkampfmäßig. Kondition ist auch durch ausübung anderer Sportarten gut, wo ich mitfahren kann, keine Ahnung. Habe vor über den Winter zu trainieren und dann haut das schon hin. also interesse meinerseits ist da, es sei denn du willst unbedingt in einer bestimmten platzierung ankommen, gerne könnten wir dann auch vorher mal fahren um zu sehen wie wir vom level her so drauf sind.


----------



## TriRon (14. Oktober 2009)

Keine Bange 3sports, es ist nicht mein Saisonhöhepunkt und die leichten technischen Schwächen kann ich noch gut durch Kraft-Ausdauer zu kompensieren. Ich denke, das kriegen wir hin. Geh'n wir's also an!


----------



## 3sports (14. Oktober 2009)

ok, super! die transalp ist nen echtes ziel! wie gehen wir es an? diesen rennsteig wollt ich echt gerne mal fahren, is ne klasse gegend dort, war letztens beruflich dort im thüringer wald, hat mich zum fahradfahren gereizt!denke wir sollten uns vielleicht mal kontaktieren, bsp. telefonisch.


----------



## tussibike.de (14. Oktober 2009)

'n Abend,

schön, dass sich hier zwei gefunden haben )

Wer mag mein Teampartner werden??

CC


----------



## wissefux (14. Oktober 2009)

du könntest ne transalp partner-agentur aufmachen 

vielleicht hilft es ja, wenn du mal etwas näher auf deine fähigkeiten und ziele bezüglich der tac eingehst.
schließlich sollte der partnerIn ja einigermaßen gleichstark sein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (15. Oktober 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> dvielleicht hilft es ja, wenn du mal etwas näher auf deine fähigkeiten und ziele bezüglich der tac eingehst.
> schließlich sollte der partnerIn ja einigermaßen gleichstark sein ...



das könnte helfen... falls jemand mit mir fahren will - unverbindliche anfragen nehme ich gerne entgegen. bin mir selbst aber auch noch nicht sooooo sicher...sollte ich mich aber *u einem start mit einem anderen partner entschließen sollte schon eine platierung im ersten drittel drin sein mit ansprüchen nach weiter oben. ideal wäre masterskategorie...


(meine *-taste funktioniert nicht mehr *b wie in plat*ierung


----------



## TriRon (15. Oktober 2009)

Sorry CC, aber es wäre wohl eh nichts mit uns geworden


----------



## tussibike.de (16. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich Euch nicht hätte...

Ich

- bin blond, aber nicht blöd und für viele verrückte Sachen zu gewinnen
- 31
- Mädsche aus Frankfurt
- für nen Mädel gar nicht soooo unfit
- will jeden Tag bei der Transalp glücklich und mit gutem Gefühl ankommen
- Platzierung ist egal, Durchkommen zählt (2010 ist die 3. Transalp in meinem Leben)
- bin auch so verrückt, mal am Abend/nachts mit Lampe zu trainieren
- Partner/-in für Transalp sollte möglichst aus der Gegend kommen (Rhein-Main)
- Partner/-in sollte meine technischen Defizite ausgleichen (insbesondere bei der Transi)

Ciao
C


----------



## powderJO (16. Oktober 2009)

bist du eigentlich die eine hälfte von "pink is the new white"? oder anderes team?


----------



## prozak (16. Oktober 2009)

fremdgeher,  du mieser.


----------



## powderJO (16. Oktober 2009)

prozak schrieb:


> fremdgeher,  du mieser.



pfffft. 












und außerdem:  bis zum 6.12 habe ich noch ewig zeit dich zu überreden...


----------



## tussibike.de (16. Oktober 2009)

Yes PowerJo, bin ich. Und Du der halbe Ogilvy )

Seid Ihr nächstes Jahr auch wieder dabei?


----------



## mtb-spass (16. Oktober 2009)

irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl die meisten Biker sind in festen Beziehungen und kriegen Stress zuhause wenn sie eine Woche mit einer anderen jungen Frau unterwegs sind, eine andere Erklärung hab ich nicht für die Zurückhaltung....aber das wird, da bin ich mir sicher, ein wenig Zeit is ja noch...


----------



## 3sports (16. Oktober 2009)

hej, bin mir sicher, dass eine ganze menge männer gerne mit connie fahren würden! das mit der festen Beziehung kann natürlich für manche ein punkt sein. vor allem aber hat sie frauen bevorzugt, daher denke ich dass einige potentielle männer gar nicht geantwortet haben...


----------



## tussibike.de (16. Oktober 2009)

Ach so )

Okay, was ich suche, wisst Ihr ja bereits. 

Und was ich nicht suche:

- nen Flirt, 
- ne Affaire
- Beziehung oder ähnliches!!!

)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (16. Oktober 2009)

Naja, wer will schon mit einer Tussi biken gehen....  *duckweg*


----------



## wissefux (17. Oktober 2009)

tussibike.de schrieb:


> Und was ich nicht suche:
> - nen *Flirt*,



 jetzt werden die bedingungen richtig hart, auch für die (noch) beziehungslosen beiderlei geschlechts


----------



## raikli (17. Oktober 2009)

meld mich mal wieder.
ist irgendwer noch auf der suche nach einem partner für transalp?
fahr so zwischen 6000 km bis 8000km pro jahr.
bin noch nie mitgefahren, denke also zuerstmal ankommen ist mein ziel.


----------



## raikli (17. Oktober 2009)

achso ja....
-bin 48 Jahre (hört sich älter an als es ist)
-fahr so 7-8 marathons im jahr
-raum bodensee


----------



## powderJO (17. Oktober 2009)

tussibike.de schrieb:


> Yes PowerJo, bin ich. Und Du der halbe Ogilvy )
> 
> Seid Ihr nächstes Jahr auch wieder dabei?



yep. der andere (s.o. der herr prozak) zickt noch rum. sollte er es sich tatsächlich nicht noch anders überlegen, hängt die teilnahme davon ab, ob ich einen partner finde... 

würde aber eigentlich schon gerne ein weiteres mal an den start gehen. also, potentielle partner: meldet euch.


----------



## Torpedo64 (17. Oktober 2009)

tussibike.de schrieb:


> 'n Abend,
> 
> schön, dass sich hier zwei gefunden haben )
> 
> ...


 
Ist ja langweilig immer mit den Gleichen zu fahren . 
Interesse und Kondition ist vorhanden - hatte nur vor einem Monat etwas Schwäche gezeigt...


----------



## raikli (17. Oktober 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> yep. der andere (s.o. der herr prozak) zickt noch rum. sollte er es sich tatsächlich nicht noch anders überlegen, hängt die teilnahme davon ab, ob ich einen partner finde...
> 
> würde aber eigentlich schon gerne ein weiteres mal an den start gehen. also, potentielle partner: meldet euch.



wie wärs mit mir?


----------



## powderJO (19. Oktober 2009)

raikli schrieb:


> wie wärs mit mir?



du hast ne pn


----------



## drinkandbike (19. Oktober 2009)

sodele..... habe mich sozusagen als ihr Nachbar als Teampartner beworben. Habe aber noch keine Antwort! Bin gespannt ob der Daumen gehoben oder gesenkt wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blauhassinger (2. November 2009)

Tja, dann will ich auch mal:

Suche ebenfals einen Partner für die Transalp 2010,
möglichst aus dem Gebiet Wiesbaden / Taunus.

Wäre dann mein erstes Mal.

Ziel: gutes Mittelfeld

Ich bin 42 Jahre alt, und würde mich selbst als amitionierten Hobbyfahrer bezeichnen.
Hab nach Familien-, Haus- und sonstiger Pause vor einem Jahr wieder intensiv mit dem Biken angefangen.
Die Saison 2009 lief ganz gut; die Transalp wäre dann mein Saisonhöhepunkt für 2010.


----------



## drinkandbike (17. November 2009)

tussibike.de sucht wieder 

P.S (ich bin zugegebener Weise einfach zu lahm )


----------



## tussibike.de (21. November 2009)

Yipppppiiiiih, Tussibike hat eine Teampartnerin gefunden!!!!!

Mädels braucht die Transalp : )


----------



## drinkandbike (21. November 2009)

tussibike.de schrieb:


> Yipppppiiiiih, Tussibike hat eine Teampartnerin gefunden!!!!!
> 
> Mädels braucht die Transalp : )




Glückwunsch von mir - für euch eine gute Vorbereitung und viel Erfolg! 

der Nachbar k.


----------



## powderJO (27. November 2009)

habe auich noch keinen aprtner - werde aber auch erst nach streckenbekanntgabe entscheiden ob ich mich um einen startplatz bemühe. dennoch: interessenten willkommen - pm.


----------



## Dr. Faust (27. November 2009)

Fahr doch mit Pierre die TourTransalp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (27. November 2009)

viel zu lasch ;-) 

ne, ich bin mir nicht so sicher, ob ich mich mit dem rennrad in ein rennen stürzen will auf nicht 100%ig abgesperrten straßen... war schon ein paar mal mit rennradlern in gruppen unterwegs und wenn ich mir vorstelle, mit solchen leuten im pulk fahren zu müssen, wird es mir angst und bange. dann lieber mit dem mtb und verbundenen augen den gazza runter.


----------



## tussibike.de (27. November 2009)

...die Deppen von Plan B wollten eigentlich zum Ende der Woche die vorläufige Strecke veröffentlichen. 

Aber ist ja noch genug Zeit; Anmeldung ist ja erst in einer Woche...


----------



## powderJO (29. November 2009)

wieso deppen? finde eigentlich alles ziemlich gut organisiert und sehe keinen grund zu klagen. das die strecke noch nicht online ist, ist schade aber vermutlich hängt es an irgendwelchen behörden (genehmigungen) als an plan b...


----------



## Dr. Faust (29. November 2009)

Hängt Deine Entscheidung mitzufahren von der Strecke ab? Das ist doch durch, Du strampelst da mit! Es wird viel bergauf und auch ab und an bergab gehen, irgendwann kommt dann Italien und am Ende der Gardasee.


----------



## sekt88 (30. November 2009)

tussibike.de schrieb:


> Ach so )
> 
> Okay, was ich suche, wisst Ihr ja bereits.
> 
> ...



Dass du sowas schreiben MUß ist bedauerlich. 


Nobody wants to ride the Tour Transalp? We don´t have to speed down the hills all the time. I like ride mit Vernuft.

Come on....Faustlein, oder Prozak oder Powder JO...TIEF innendrin willst ja mit papa debs den tour fahren.

Morgen ist anmeldung..


Bussi,


----------



## sekt88 (30. November 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> viel zu lasch ;-)



?


----------



## powderJO (30. November 2009)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Hängt Deine Entscheidung mitzufahren von der Strecke ab?



schon irgendwie. denn ein drittes mal in folge brauche ich die beiden schlussetappen ehrlich gesagt auch nicht.

klar, zuerst bräuchte ich mal einen geeigneten partner - schon gar nicht so leicht... 




			
				sekt88 schrieb:
			
		

> ?



war nicht so ganz ernst gemeint - auch wenn ein bisschen wahrheit drinsteckt imho. weniger höhenmeter und die noch auf teer, machen es für mich schon einfacher - es sei denn man gleicht es durch ein deutlich höheres tempo aus...

hast du dich eigentlich jetzt angemeldet?


----------



## sekt88 (30. November 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> hast du dich eigentlich jetzt angemeldet?



Morgen ist die ANmeldung.


----------



## sekt88 (30. November 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> klar, zuerst bräuchte ich mal einen geeigneten partner - schon gar nicht so leicht...



Was ist mit dein 2009 Partner?


----------



## powderJO (30. November 2009)

sekt88 schrieb:


> Was ist mit dein 2009 Partner?



der mag nicht mehr ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (1. Dezember 2009)

... stehen fest: laut bike-transalp.de geht es in füssen los:

Füssen -  Imst  	-  Ischgl - Scuol - Livigno - 	Ponte di Legno - Male -	Madonna di Campiglio  - Riva del Garda 

hört sich für mich schon mal gut an, bin gespannt, wie die einzelnen orte verbunden werden. wer einen teampartner sucht - bitte melden!


----------



## drinkandbike (1. Dezember 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> ... stehen fest: laut bike-transalp.de geht es in füssen los:
> 
> Füssen -  Imst  	-  Ischgl - Scuol - Livigno - 	Ponte di Legno - Male -	Madonna di Campiglio  - Riva del Garda
> 
> hört sich für mich schon mal gut an, bin gespannt, wie die einzelnen orte verbunden werden. wer einen teampartner sucht - bitte melden!



ich bin zu langsam, schnarche...und nicht teamfähig


----------



## powderJO (1. Dezember 2009)

schnachen ist mir egal und langsam fahren kann ich auch. ;-) also - wenn sich aus dem raum ffm jemand ernsthaft für die tac interessiert - ich bin für vieles offen


----------



## wap (3. Dezember 2009)

@drink&bike
zu lahm für tussibike oder zu lahm für's Zeitlimit?


----------



## drinkandbike (3. Dezember 2009)

wap schrieb:


> @drink&bike
> zu lahm für tussibike oder zu lahm für's Zeitlimit?





zu lahm für Tussibike.de

wenn denn nicht noch andere Gründe eine Rolle gespielt haben


----------



## tussibike.de (3. Dezember 2009)

Jo, bleib mal locker.
Alles ok.

Mädelsteam war eben noch verlockender.


----------



## tussibike.de (6. Dezember 2009)

...die Mädels haben's geschafft, Startplatz ist gesichert!


----------



## m.a.t. (7. Dezember 2009)

Super, dann habt ihr den einfachsten Teil ja schon mal geschafft.
Die Strecke sieht von den Profilen auf den ersten 4 Etappen fast identisch aus wie 2008. Und die letzte Etappe scheint etwas schöner als die letzten 2 Jahre zu sein


----------



## Dr. Faust (7. Dezember 2009)

Und die 7. Etappe ist wohl als Ruhetag zu verzeichnen. Oder kommt die 2. Hälfte vom Profil da erst später?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schartel (21. Januar 2010)

Hallo Connie,

ich bin seit längerem auf der suche nach einem Partner oder Partnerin für die Trans Schwarzwald 2010. Mir ist es lediglich wichtig daran teilzunehmen ob mit weiblichem oder männlichem Partner. ich komme aus dem Schwarzwald mein Name ist Peter 49 Jahre alt 180 cm gross u. 72 kg schwer.

Wenn du interesse hast kanst du mir unter meiner Mailadresse gerne antworten.  [email protected]

Mit sportlichem Gruss

Peter




tussibike.de schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe an der diesjährigen TAC teilgenommen und möchte unbedingt nächstes Jahr (2010) wieder.
> 
> ...


----------



## x-rossi (21. Januar 2010)

kommen sie immer so früh?


----------



## drinkandbike (21. Januar 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> kommen sie immer so früh?






ich sag da nur..wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------

